# E7200 mobo



## naveen572 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello guys

I want a mobo for e7200 c2d. which supports upto 8gb dual channel memory. preferably
ddr3 also for future. around Rs 4000.it needs to be reliable.i dont know about OCing.so dont need that type of boards.it needs to have good onboard graphics. in future i will buy a GPU but not now.good onboard audio.plz help me.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 19, 2008)

naveen572 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I want a mobo for e7200 c2d. which supports upto 8gb dual channel memory. preferably
> ddr3 also for future. around Rs 4000.it needs to be reliable.i dont know about OCing.so dont need that type of boards.it needs to have good onboard graphics. in future i will buy a GPU but not now.good onboard audio.plz help me.




u can't have everything in 4k ...can u ?? mobo that support DDR3 are costly and mobo which support both DDR3 and DDR2 comes around 8k ...decide whats important for u now and then one can suggest a good mobo for u.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 19, 2008)

Just keep for DDR2 now.

A P35 NOE-F for 4k is the best option


----------



## naveen572 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks  u guys for the Reply. Iheard that  MSI P35 Neo Combo supports both DDR2& DDR3 memory.How much does it cost.if it is more than 5000 i will stick with DDR2 only as you guys advised. e7200 is around 5.2k in our city. is there a better c2d at that price
or is it the best?


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 19, 2008)

naveen572 said:


> Thanks  u guys for the Reply. Iheard that  MSI P35 Neo Combo supports both DDR2& DDR3 memory.How much does it cost.if it is more than 5000 i will stick with DDR2 only as you guys advised. e7200 is around 5.2k in our city. is there a better c2d at that price
> or is it the best?



P35 chipset based mobo doesn't have onboard VGA ...u will have to have a priority first what u want right now ...cos if u buy a mobo now ..u will have to buy a gfx card with any P35 chipset based mobo.

ur processor is perfect in the price range..... nothing better u can get than that...


----------



## naveen572 (Sep 19, 2008)

@imgame2
Ok i will stick with ddr2 and i will stretch my budget t0 5k. now suggest me a good mobo
for e7200. please give more than one so that i can have a choice.Thnks for help


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 19, 2008)

u haven't answered me ..do u want onboard VGA or not  ???


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 19, 2008)

hmm, luks like he's doing something else.

Onboard VGA

630i


Else
P35


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 19, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Else
> P35



i disagree with P35 when P45 board is available at 5.8k MSI P45 neo


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 19, 2008)

He is not keen on extending budget


----------



## naveen572 (Sep 19, 2008)

i want onboard vga. i will buy a video card in future when my budget allows. so please suggest a mobo which has that option. bear with me. iam a novice and dont know much hardware terminology. last time i didnot understand your Qn

Hello frnds
iam not a gamer. i will run Oracle, JDK . And CAD design software like SolidWorks, AutoCad. plz help chooze me a Mobo for e7200.Presently suggest a IGP Mobo with PCI e x 16 cards for future buying of video card.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 20, 2008)

naveen572 said:


> i want onboard vga. i will buy a video card in future when my budget allows. so please suggest a mobo which has that option. bear with me. iam a novice and dont know much hardware terminology. last time i didnot understand your Qn
> 
> Hello frnds
> iam not a gamer. i will run Oracle, JDK . And CAD design software like SolidWorks, AutoCad. plz help chooze me a Mobo for e7200.Presently suggest a IGP Mobo with PCI e x 16 cards for future buying of video card.



Hmmm..... ASUS PK PL CM/VM - 3k
Palit N73PV - 2.8k
XFX 630i - 3.5k


----------



## saqib_khan (Sep 20, 2008)

Go for XFX 630i motherboard


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 20, 2008)

BTW should anyone know the price of XFX 650i Mobo?


----------



## naveen572 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey frnds

i checked XFX 630i and P5kpl cm/vm . they are good buy with onboard video. but they support only 4GB. bt i wnt whch supprts 8 GB.i found out this one....ASUS P5QL-EM - motherboard - micro ATX - iG43.....whch has onboard video n also supprts 8GB RAM....pls check this mobo n if it is gud fr E7200....pls give ur opinion....it is little expensive...around 4k-5k....


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 20, 2008)

naveen572 said:


> Hey frnds
> 
> i checked XFX 630i and P5kpl cm/vm . they are good buy with onboard video. but they support only 4GB. bt i wnt whch supprts 8 GB.i found out this one....ASUS P5QL-EM - motherboard - micro ATX - iG43.....whch has onboard video n also supprts 8GB RAM....pls check this mobo n if it is gud fr E7200....pls give ur opinion....it is little expensive...around 4k-5k....



actually its much better than any of the mobo mentioned by people above ...it gives u everything u want it has PCIE 2.0,and has a onboard graphics much better than anything above mentioned ...i did not know that this mobo is available in market ....

now coming to RAM question, this mobo has only two RAM slots and it supports upto 8 Gb ...so u will have to put two 4GB sticks to get the 8Gb of RAM ...which will be little costlier 

moreover u'll have to use a 64bit operating system like windows xp 64 bit of windows vista 64 bit to actually utilise RAM more than 3Gb.

other operating system will only recognise 3Gb of RAM no matter how much RAM u put in it.

so u will have to decide on this,if u are oky with RAM problem then u can go for this mobo ..it has PCIe 2.0 as well ...but u say its priced between 4k~5k ...can u tell us how much is it exactly priced ...??

this mobo is definately better than other mobo suggested 

again personal curiosity ...why do u need 8Gb of RAM ???


----------



## naveen572 (Sep 20, 2008)

@imgame2
Thanx for ur reply. but it supprts 4 Dimm slots.so that can use first 2gb ram then fill up later other 3 slots.  i bit confused abt config of mmry as given in asus.com. presenting it here so u can help me
{4 x240-pin DIMM, Max. 8 GB, DDR2 1066(O.C.)/800/667 Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory
Dual Channel memory architecture
*Overclock speed 
**Due to chipset limitation, this motherboard only supports up to the total of 4 ranks (4 sides in total) of RAM at max. 
*Supports 2 DIMM modules only for yellow DIMMs when over-clock to DDR2-1066 }

given like this what the line ** ed means?

also i  want to clarify from u abt 64-bit. does not c2d support 64 bit os? so i plan
to use 64 bit os. actually i want to use 64-bit Linux Ubuntu OS in my new buid. as far as i know 64 bit can use  more than 8gb ram. in future when applications needing more ram developed i will install another 6gb. thats my thinking. if iam wrong correct me. 

there is no exact price but avg prize nr to 5k.​


----------



## acewin (Sep 21, 2008)

this a good mobo and would cost high as DG43 chipset is newer. would certainly be more than DG33 mobs from Asus.

DG33 also supports max of 8GB RAM.
64 bit OS is supported by C2D and all current proccies. what ingame2 meant was 32-bit OS supports max of 4GB RAM, and hence you will need 64-bit OS if putting more RAMs in here.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 21, 2008)

naveen572 said:


> @imgame2
> Thanx for ur reply. but it supprts 4 Dimm slots.so that can use first 2gb ram then fill up later other 3 slots.  i bit confused abt config of mmry as given in asus.com. presenting it here so u can help me



first of all i m sorry i confused ur mobo model number i thought it was P5QL-CM but u were talking about P5QL-EM,hence i wrote that above.




> {4 x240-pin DIMM, Max. 8 GB, DDR2 1066(O.C.)/800/667 Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory
> Dual Channel memory architecture
> *Overclock speed
> **Due to chipset limitation, this motherboard only supports up to the total of 4 ranks (4 sides in total) of RAM at max.
> *Supports 2 DIMM modules only for yellow DIMMs when over-clock to DDR2-1066 }


now coming to this ranking terminology it can be confusing but to keep things simple i can tell u for desktop RAMs,which is usually two sided ..one side constitute a RANK so a RAM stick has TWO ranks genreally.

now this mobo can only support max of four RANKS means u can only put max of two sticks in the mobo.so to get 8Gb u need to put 2x4Gb ..thats is what it means.
which means u can't have a config of 4x2Gb with this particular mobo.

so u can't later on Add RAM stick with this particular mobo ..and i think thats a serious limitation.



> also i  want to clarify from u abt 64-bit. does not c2d support 64 bit os? so i plan
> to use 64 bit os. actually i want to use 64-bit Linux Ubuntu OS in my new buid. as far as i know 64 bit can use  more than 8gb ram. in future when applications needing more ram developed i will install another 6gb. thats my thinking. if iam wrong correct me.


 all C2D natively support 64 bit so no worries there ..some ocassional worry can come if u want to stick with a particular software which is old and it might not work properly with 64bit windows version ...haven't used ubuntu much so can't comment on that.

as its clear from above discussion u can't add 6Gb of RAM later on only confuguration of RAM u can use with this mobo is 

2Gb=2x1Gb
4Gb=2x2Gb
8Gb=2x4Gb

my personal opinion--
1.look for *P5Q-VM *
it doesn't have any such limitation.
2.4Gb will be enough memory for most of the application thats going to come in next 1 and half years,if u want to use a future proof mobo this doesn't give u that flexibility.

i hope i explained the stuff clearly if u are confused please get back to me !​


----------



## naveen572 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanx for detailed reply. i chkd p5q-vm . it has all i needed but its around 8.5k its out of  my range.now i wanted to try like this. a p35 mobo and a cheap gfx card combo for <=6k. but mobo should suppt linux-64 bit.. chkd msi p35 neo-f very nice.but doesnt support linux.(accding to newegg buyer review).pls suggest any mobo u know.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 22, 2008)

Other option is 610i or 630i, does tht support linux???(I'm not aware)


----------



## acewin (Sep 22, 2008)

seriously, I do not understand how and a mobo does not support Linux

G45 mobos are good the onboard intel gfx card I hope is better than 8400/8500 atleast.
G45 means P45+intel gfx, so in 8.5K it is not a bad deal if you are not thinking of other gfx solution


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 23, 2008)

G45 @ 6.5k
check
techshop.in


----------



## naveen572 (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank u guys for pointing to G45 Mobo.It has all i wanted with onboard video and 8gb ram. the intel one is also availiable at 6.5k. i think it is better to buy it rather than a p35+gfx Combo. i hope this chipset also supports Linux.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 24, 2008)

Hopefully, havn't read much abt it yet


----------



## naveen572 (Sep 24, 2008)

Now i have checked it. Latest Ubuntu 8.10 Alpha3 with latest linux kernel can be run on this mobo.if the price is also 6.5k in Hyd i think i can go with this Mobo.plz give ur comments


----------



## acewin (Sep 24, 2008)

well, will say good choice, what else can we say.


----------



## naveen572 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello guys
Iam back to square one. Intel Mobo has no 100% SOLID polymer capacitors for long life. 
I got this alternative ASUS p5k-vm at 5.1k,100% solid,8gbram,onboard graphics,
linux compatible,1 pci-ex16 slot. in addition 2 pci,1 pci-e x 4(not 1). microATX.
can i go with this one? any major cons for this? plz give ur suggestions.


----------



## sajudi (Sep 25, 2008)

naveen572 said:


> Hey frnds
> 
> i checked XFX 630i and P5kpl cm/vm . they are good buy with onboard video. but they support only 4GB. bt i wnt whch supprts 8 GB.i found out this one....ASUS P5QL-EM - motherboard - micro ATX - iG43.....whch has onboard video n also supprts 8GB RAM....pls check this mobo n if it is gud fr E7200....pls give ur opinion....it is little expensive...around 4k-5k....




Hi naveen ,I didn't know Asus G45/43 based mobos were available in india.Are u sure Asus p5QL-EM costs between 4-5k?.Can u be a bit more specific,where did u get that price from?.And if u can get ur hands on a Asus G43 mobo under 5k,then look no further,go for it.Its ur best option.


----------



## naveen572 (Sep 25, 2008)

In india we cant get in 4k-5k.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 25, 2008)

naveen572 said:


> Hello guys
> Iam back to square one. Intel Mobo has no 100% SOLID polymer capacitors for long life.
> I got this alternative ASUS p5k-vm at 5.1k,100% solid,8gbram,onboard graphics,
> linux compatible,1 pci-ex16 slot. in addition 2 pci,1 pci-e x 4(not 1). microATX.
> can i go with this one? any major cons for this? plz give ur suggestions.



u are right there but intel mobos are simply stable ..they won't give u any problem with capacitors ..the capacitors are good enough ...how long u are going to use the system anyway ...3 years  ??? and intel gives 3 years warranty ...in three years with all probability, DDR2 and LG775 socket would have become obsolute ...i have never seen any intel mobo going kaput due to a capacitor ...so i guess there is no problem there ....

i would not recommend ASUS P5k-VM ..its G33 chipset mobo ..offers nothing ..doesn't have PCI ex 2.0 ...in evey way i find intel G45(P45 +gfx)chipset mobo ideal for u ....if i had to buy a mobo and i m not going for overclocking i would go for intel anyday ....u can't get anything more stable than them ....

don't just look for capacitor now ...look for chipset too ....


----------



## naveen572 (Sep 25, 2008)

@imgame2
Thank u for ur advice.before making choice plz tell me in what way g45 is better than g33. and i will use this system for more than 4 yrs. may not i but my sister will use it at my home.thats why i wanted system to have long life. u also plz tell me abt pci-e 2.o and its importance.

intel mobo has no port fr my old pata hdd n also costs 1.5k higher...tht money i can on some other component this is my thinking


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 25, 2008)

naveen572 said:


> @imgame2
> Thank u for ur advice.before making choice plz tell me in what way g45 is better than g33. and i will use this system for more than 4 yrs. may not i but my sister will use it at my home.thats why i wanted system to have long life. u also plz tell me abt pci-e 2.o and its importance.




G33 has ICH9 controller hub and G45 has ICH10 controller hub ..there are few more architectural difference which are minor ... G45 will give u improved performance of about 7-10% ..and PCIe 2.0 is version 2 of PCIex for graphics it might improve graphics performance by 5~7% percent may be ... 

since u are not going to use any gfxcard ... that performance is irrelevant ..but all the gfx card available in market are PCIe 2.0 compliant ..which will work fine on PCIex 1.1 which g33 has albeit with little bit lower performance ...

the only striking feature of G45 is its onboard gfx capability it has GMA X4500 ..which can let u run HD movies without any gfx card ...performance wouldn't be awesome but it will some good jobs ..if u would want to use average autocad stuff and some games it will handle it quite nicely again without the help of gfx card ..which u might need in G33...

but again considering G33 based chipset board costs less ..u can put a gfx card later by saving on that money and that will be better than G45 onboard gfx anyday ...

looking at ur constraints ...i have a change of mind and i think u should go for P5K-VM ...@5.1k 

its gives u flexibility of overclocking,better capacitor and costs less gives u alright performace ..gives u linux 64 bit support ..

there is also a catch with G45 chipset i saw it somewhere that it doesn't support IDE or PATA ...so  P5k-vm is ur choice ....


----------



## naveen572 (Sep 25, 2008)

Exactly on the same lines  i got the answer while examining abt g33 vs g45. also intel g45id has no pci-e 2.o.it has pci-e 1 support only. Now i have seen specifications in intel website. Thank u for ur consistent help and advice in choosing right config.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 25, 2008)

naveen572 said:


> Exactly on the same lines  i got the answer while examining abt g33 vs g45. also intel g45id has no pci-e 2.o.it has pci-e 1 support only. Now i have seen specifications in intel website. Thank u for ur consistent help and advice in choosing right config.




actually its PCIex 2.0 ...

look here  ..*www.trustedreviews.com/motherboards/review/2008/08/07/Intel-DG45ID/p1


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 25, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> the only striking feature of G45 is its onboard gfx capability it has GMA X4500 ..which can let u run HD movies without any gfx card



Even a decent CPU would do that.
If the CPU is powerful enough ... There is no need of any gfx card/onboard.


----------



## naveen572 (Sep 26, 2008)

As given there it is pci-e 2.0. as far as i can see in intel website it is given as pci e x 16.Anyway i want to buy now itself PSU which suffice future gfx card wattage  need.is Antec company good for PSU? Plz give comments abt this config


ASUS P5K-VM 5100
Intel E7200 5475/- 
Transcend 2GB 800Mhz DDR2 1850/-
Seagte 320GB HDD 2450/-  
Moserbear/LITEON  DVD Writer 1100/-
Zebronics Maharaja 1400/-
CoolerMaster Extreme Power 460W - WRS-460-PCAR-A3 - 2200
Logitech multimedia keyboard: 400rupees
Mouse: Microsoft optical: 400rupees
BACK UPS 500 VA -2300
total=22,675

Does the  CM PSU above support UATX P5K-VM board? i dont know much abt form factors. Any other suggestions abt components.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 26, 2008)

just saw this mobo was available @ 4.25k its P35 chipset ...palit P35A  ..its good but not better than ASUS ...

there is no problem with PSU it will support all ATX form factors ...

antec company is very good for PSU but its PSU are very costly  .....starts from 4k and above ...


----------



## naveen572 (Sep 26, 2008)

@imgame2
I saw before p35A.But no linux compatability.After reading reviews of CorsairVX 450 
i tend to choose it.I think in the long run it may save extra 1100 i spend now. is Zebronics cabinet OK? or any other one u suggest. is  the DVD writer in the list also reads & writes CD?


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 26, 2008)

What is the issue wid Linux compatibility, i don't understand WHY it doesn't support!!!!


----------



## naveen572 (Sep 26, 2008)

@comp@addict
In my new build i want linux to be main OS.But iam a novice in Linux. I want a Mobo which supports Linux(particularly Ubuntu) right out of the box.In UbuntuHCL.org where hardware compatible with linux are mentioned.Abt 100 Mobos are mentioned.the palit board is even not mentioned there Forget abt Compatibility right out of box.Also ASUS boards are Linux Friendly.So i want to go with ASUS one.Also ASUS is a top-line Manufacturer.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 26, 2008)

no i mean, y do some boards not support linux, what's the reason, tht's wat I wanna noe..


----------



## naveen572 (Sep 26, 2008)

@compaddict
Actually i also dont know reason properly But there is a problem.In another Thread "Linux 64 bit Support Mobo" started by me only
imgame2 has said like this abt compatability of Linux with mobo
{all the chipset out there support 64 bit computing both from intel and amd so thats not the point ..but linux support is very limited to few mobos ...since its open source ..sometime some mobo gives a problem with a particular linux distro or flavour ...

MSI P45 neo ...infact most of the MSI mobo couldn't install linux ...cos linux distro like Suse 11.0 and ubuntu doesn't recognise SATA drive ..so linux can't be installed on them ...same is the problem with some asus and gigabyte mobo .....hence there are limited number of mobo which run most of the linux flavour out of the box !...most of the time ...slowly the support is added for particular mobos ...
}


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 26, 2008)

naveen572 said:


> @imgame2
> I saw before p35A.But no linux compatability.After reading reviews of CorsairVX 450
> i tend to choose it.I think in the long run it may save extra 1100 i spend now. is Zebronics cabinet OK? or any other one u suggest. is  the DVD writer in the list also reads & writes CD?



now thats an excellent choice ...i must say corsair Vx450 W is the best u can get ..i m using it along with HD4850 gfx card ...if u can go for this u will definitely save money on electricity bill ...

...and i m not such a cabby person ..but i have heard good things about zebronics bijli,krissh and antibiotics ..they are good cabinet ...don't know much about maharaja ..though ..

i have seen people suggest zebronics bijli ...i use pretty old zebronics elegance ...and its serving me well ...

DVD writers are superset ..which mean they can read/write -dual/single layer DVDs ...also can read write CD's  ...so don't worry about them ..just make sure u buy liteon/moserbaer one and avoid sony and samsung ...ones..


----------



## naveen572 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanx for reply. Now iam concerned abt UPS. whether i need 650VA one as i will connect printer and Modem too. Then it costs 3.5. I already have APC Home Appliance & lighting UPS of 800VA at home. can it be used for my PC? it is my doubt.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 27, 2008)

naveen572 said:


> Thanx for reply. Now iam concerned abt UPS. whether i need 650VA one as i will connect printer and Modem too. Then it costs 3.5. I already have APC Home Appliance & lighting UPS of 800VA at home. can it be used for my PC? it is my doubt.




obviously if u have more components ..the VA rating of the UPS goes up 

u are talking about this UPS  ....????

*www.apcc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=BR800-IN&tab=models&total_watts=200


----------



## naveen572 (Sep 27, 2008)

No iam talking about APPLIANCE AND LIGTING UPS called as BACK-UPS HI see *www.apcc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=HI800SQ
I have heard that it can be connected to computer too.


----------

